# pulled pork sauce



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 17, 2019)

does anyone mix in any sauce into their pulled pork once finished? I don't care for bbq sauce on mine, but my wife immediately mixes hers (after a 16 hour smoke) with sweet baby rays. I make more of a Carolina sauce with a little heat for mine when I'm finished. but does anyone make a sauce that isn't hot for thiers? I'm doing about a 9lb butt this weekend and looking for something maybe a little sweet to mix in it for my wife and mom. something not too strong that that's all you taste but a little more flavor once its finished.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 17, 2019)

ChefJJs and SoFlaQuers are 2 popular PP finish sauces.  I prefer ChefJJs.  If you don't have Jeff's sauce (and rub) recipes you should.  Like 2-3 levels above SBR and I like SBR. That said, once I started injecting apple juice and later developed an injection, we rarely do sauce on PP.  Lots of guys think injecting Cherry Dr. Pepper is the cats meow for a little sweeter take on PP.


----------



## smokinq13 (Jan 17, 2019)

Zwiller beat me to it! Or a standard finishing sauce is good and allows for the natural flavors to show... just apple cider vinegar, brown suger and what ever seasoning you'd like... usually what was used on the pork as a rub


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 17, 2019)

I love SoFlaQ'ers Finishing Sauce, the recipe is here, a quick search or just look in my Recipe Index.
JJ's and Crankybuzzard's recipes are very well regarded too, as are other's.

I like SBR BBQ sauces, but I love my modified SBR sauce.
Again check my Recipe Index.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

I make something like a Carolina vinegar sauce that goes well with PP.

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 17, 2019)

Do you guys mix the sauce in with the pork when it's done or do you use it on each individual meal?


----------



## smokinq13 (Jan 17, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Do you guys mix the sauce in with the pork when it's done or do you use it on each individual meal?


Either... But if i were you, I'd do it individually so if for some reason someone doesnt like it can still eat normal PP


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 17, 2019)

As for straight up BBQ sauce, I never mix it into the PP, it is a condiment for individuals to decide on.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 17, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Do you guys mix the sauce in with the pork when it's done or do you use it on each individual meal?


I use SoFlaQue's Finishing Sauce. I make it two different ways-regular strength and hot. I make two batches and add extra chipotle chili powder to the second batch.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 17, 2019)

ALWAYS on the side here.  If you mix only add a splash or too.  IE I made 50lb PP for daughter's grad party and made ALOT of both ChefJJ and Jeffs, I think 1/2G each from memory.  We hardly went through any at all and ended up throwing most of it away.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2019)

These should offer something for everyone. Sweet, Tangy the last one is in the middle...JJ 

*Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

2T Pork Rub, yours

1C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/2C Apple Cider...or Juice

2T Molasses

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar 

Optional: Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer to desired consistency.

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce (Most Popular)*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip* add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ

*POP Sauce (Families Favorite)*

2C Cola

1/2C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Rub, whatever's on the meat.

1T Mustard

1T Molasses

1T Colgin Hickory Liquid Smoke (optional)

Add all to a pot and bring to a simmer, for 5 minutes.

For Finishing Sauce, keep warm and add to meat.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 17, 2019)

Dutch said:


> I use SoFlaQue's Finishing Sauce. I make it two different ways-regular strength and hot. I make two batches and add extra chipotle chili powder to the second batch.



Legendary post. Might make some tonight and kick it up is a notch as you suggested.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 17, 2019)

SoFlaQuer's Finishing Sauce is my go to.  I always have a batch on hand in the fridge.  It can be made mild or hot.  I never mix it into the PP ahead of time, just put it on the table as a condiment.  People can add it to their sammie or not, as they please.  It always goes on my sammie, but never on Miss Linda's.
Gary


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jan 17, 2019)

Those finishing sauces are real good. I also like just pulling into pan drippings AJ and add rub. Bunny likes hers sauced with Sonny’s Sweet. I like either Blues Hog thinned,Swampboys or Heinz Carolina Yellow on top.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks guys. I did purchase Jeff’s two rubs and bbq sauce. Wife loves the bbq sauce. Gonna try the finishing sauce that a sticky was made of. I’ll take pics as I go.


----------

